# found pigeon with two bands in Columbia SC



## heathwood (May 26, 2003)

There is a pigeon in Columbia SC with two bands on it's legs. One is red the other band is blue or green. Cannot get close enough to read bands.
Pigeon has been staying on grounds of private school for past week and a half.
If anyone has any information or suggestions please notify me.
Thank you.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello









If you can manage to catch him it would be great.. You can set up a trap by using a paper towel tube, a box and a string.. 

Put some seeds under the box and see if he will approach it, if he does go under let him get comfy then pull the string and the box should fall on him.

Mary

p.s Here is an earlier post that might help you:
--------------------------------------------

You can also build a trap to catch the pigeon.. I have a photo here: http://community.webshots.com/photo/41213709/47824869LthKfP 

You take a paper towel tube, tape the bottom then fill it with rocks, cut a wedge into the top so the box can sit snuggly in it then tie a string at the bottom.
Get a good box, Put seed under and set it up so that you can be holding the string straight from the trap.. Put seed all the way at the back .. Wait for the pigeon to go under, make sure he is perfectly under and eating, pull the string and the box will fall over him, then take another card, slide it under the box and make sure the pigeon walks over it while still being trapped under the box.. carry the whole thing inside then release the pigeon where it is safe.

Hope it works, when you catch the pigeon check out the "Resources" above for care and post the number on the band so hopefully someone can help you locate the owner


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would suggest just keep an eye on it. If it's not injured in any way and it's been there a week and a half then apparently it's learned how to survive. If it's not getting any food you would be able to catch it pretty easily. From the description of the bands it's a racing homer. One of two things will happen. It will get hungry enough to let you near it or it will learn to survive and either take up with a wild flock or eventually go back home. We've had birds come home after being gone 3 weeks. Another guy we know had one come home a year later and another one 8 months later. As long as it not injured just leave it be and see what happens.


> Originally posted by heathwood:
> *There is a pigeon in Columbia SC with two bands on it's legs. One is red the other band is blue or green. Cannot get close enough to read bands.
> Pigeon has been staying on grounds of private school for past week and a half.
> If anyone has any information or suggestions please notify me.
> Thank you.*


----------

